# Best Chainsaw 2020



## Alexx Mathew (Nov 3, 2020)

I’ve owned a couple of chain saws in my life, but I’m the last to tell you I’m any expert. Generally the deal is making sure the engine will start...and continue to run. Pros will just hold the saw in one hand and jerk the cord. Me, on the other hand, have to put the saw on the ground, make sure I’ve flipped all the correct switches and settings and then with one foot on the floor plate, a hand on the throttle and the other hand on the pull rope, I start the process of trying to get the saw (which has only seen a few trees in it’s lifetime) to start.

I filled the oil reserve on the left side of the saw with bar oil, then put on the battery. From there I went to my first “victum” some branches I needed to cut off a tree. I pressed the trigger release and the trigger, the saw came to life and sliced the 2 inch limb like butter. Next I cut a couple of 30’ pine trees with trunks probably 8-10” in diameter. No problem. I then sectioned the two trees...no problem. I then cut some major limbs off a birch tree...no problem. Next a couple of small birch trees, about the same size as the pines...no problem. After sectioning 4 or 5 trees into logs for burning and cleaning up the smaller branches I moved on to cleaning up a couple of small stumps and a couple of other small trees. Other than binding the chain a couple of times (due to inexperience) I think I cut down a total of 6 trees, sectioned 4 of them and cleaning up a number of other things in the yard...

I did this all on one battery.

The saw really didn’t get slow but I figured it was starting to show some minor fatigue...as was I. I brought the battery in the house to recharge.

If you have to cut down a large tree, you may want to go with something else, but I cut down 6 medium sized trees and basically cleaned up after them with no issue and on one battery charge.

Whoever designed this thing was a genius. I don’t plan to buy another gasoline saw again. You can also bet this thing will be with me on whatever camping or backyard bonfire we have. It will also be one of the things I’ll have with me if we have another ice storm or hurricane.

I was so impressed I also bought the hedge trimmer that runs on the same battery.I’ll let you know how that works out.

Anyway, this is a really good saw. It is well worth considering for any small to medium chore you have for a chainsaw.

This little saw is awesome and extremely powerful for its size. I bought this for clearing trail while off road in the bush and it serves the purpose perfectly. I used to carry a gas chainsaw with me which stunk up the truck and got oil everywhere. Now I just keep this thing in my back seat. Also I run the charger in the truck too so it's charging while I drive. Pretty great runtime off even a single 5A battery but I bought a second too for backup. Even though this saw is probably more suited to smaller stuff like trail clearing I've also bucked up proper trees with the thing. Overall great buy.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 3, 2020)

Battery operated equipment has really made some leaps and bounds in the last couple of years, honestly I don't know how I lived with out a impact driver?
Anyway, there are the beginnings of a fuel injection chainsaw from Stihl that will probably revulsionize the industry (500i) .
Gas burning equipment has required maintenance as part of its nature and the demands of basic cleaning of an air filter is beyond the scope for most people, let alone spark plug changes and sharpening. 
Battery operated chainsaws will probably lead to more amputations/tree crushing accidents than the gas counterparts as they get more powerful, due to the simple fact that they seem "less" dangerous than gas operated . 
We really have to ask ourselves( if I dont have to know anything about the equipment that I use to potentially drop a tree on my house or myself, should I be using it?)


----------



## medalist (Nov 6, 2020)

Simple facts remain...trees don't like being cut and chainsaws cut much quicker than some people can think...battery, gas, or corded..


----------



## ramdad (Jan 24, 2021)

I do not think battery powered saws are any better than a cordless reciprocating saw, dewalt, milwakee, rigid, all make quality products, so does stihl but what I need( want) at this point in my life, is the fastest way to cut, even if it still requires more muscle. Once the pull cord gets a little more difficult to pull, which it has for my dad, I agree with the battery version, being the best option for the latter. Battery saws are lighter, easier to run, not as noisy, easier to carry and well deserving of their accomplishment, but not in my arsenal of bread earning tools yet. Give me a good gas saw and determination will do the rest.


----------

